# 3E (and 3.5) WotC books by release date?



## SSquirrel (Jul 23, 2009)

My google fu is weak tonite and I'm just really tired or else there is no website out there that has a full listing of all the 3.x era releases from WotC by release date.


----------



## ggroy (Jul 23, 2009)

SSquirrel said:


> My google fu is weak tonite and I'm just really tired or else there is no website out there that has a full listing of all the 3.x era releases from WotC by release date.




The tedious time consuming way to get this information, is to look up every WotC 3E/3.5E title on amazon.com and write down the information book by book.


----------



## SSquirrel (Jul 23, 2009)

Which is why I figured someone has already done that previously and collected it on the web.  I'm lazy   Wikipedia does not have this info, I checked there first.


----------



## ggroy (Jul 23, 2009)

SSquirrel said:


> Which is why I figured someone has already done that previously and collected it on the web.  I'm lazy   Wikipedia does not have this info, I checked there first.




The most I did was write down the list of 3E/3.5E books WotC published by month and year, from the information on amazon and wotc's web site.  Though I haven't put it up anywhere online yet.


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Jul 23, 2009)

Use the table sort here and it will give you title releases by month and year. The releases days were all over the map until we implemented 3rd Tuesday of the month releases dates about 18 months ago so you may not figure that out


----------



## SSquirrel (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Scott.  Just which month everything was released is fine


----------



## kitsune9 (Jul 23, 2009)

SSquirrel said:


> My google fu is weak tonite and I'm just really tired or else there is no website out there that has a full listing of all the 3.x era releases from WotC by release date.




Have you tried the WotC website and checked by product? Then you can copy and paste all that into an Excel spreadsheet and then do a sort by date and elminate stuff that ended up on the list (like a novel or something)


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 23, 2009)

Here you go:

[sblock]2000/08	Character Sheets
2000/08	Dungeons & Dragons Adventure Game
2000/08	Player's Handbook 
2000/09	Dungeon Master Screen
2000/09	Dungeon Master's Guide 
2000/09	Gazetteer 
2000/09	Pool of Radiance: Attack on Myth Drannor
2000/09	Sunless Citadel
2000/10	Into the Dragon's Lair
2000/10	Monster Manual 
2000/11	Forge of Fury
2000/11	Living Greyhawk Gazetteer
2000/12	Diablo II: Diablerie
2000/12	Hero Builder's Guidebook 
2000/12	Caves of Shadow
2001/01	Speaker in Dreams
2001/01	Sword and Fist 
2001/02	Monsters of Faerûn
2001/03	Diablo II: To Hell and Back
2001/03	Psionics Handbook 
2001/04	Standing Stone
2001/05	Defenders of the Faith 
2001/06	Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
2001/06	Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil 
2001/07	Tome and Blood 
2001/08	Heart of Nightfang Spire 
2001/08	Magic of Faerûn
2001/09	Manual of the Planes 
2001/10	Enemies and Allies
2001/10	Oriental Adventures 
2001/11	Deep Horizon 
2001/11	Lords of Darkness 
2001/12	Song and Silence 
2002/01	Lord of the Iron Fortress 
2002/02	Forgotten Realms Dungeon Master's Screen
2002/02	Masters of the Wild 
2002/03	Bastion of Broken Souls 
2002/04	Deities and Demigods 
2002/05	Faiths and Pantheons 
2002/05	Stronghold Builder's Guidebook
2002/06	Book of Challenges
2002/07	Epic Level Handbook 
2002/07	Silver Marches 
2002/09	City of the Spider Queen 
2002/09	Monster Manual II 
2002/10	Book of Vile Darkness 
2003/02	Savage Species 
2003/03	Arms and Equipment Guide 
2003/03	Races of Faerûn 
2003/04	Fiend Folio 
2003/05	Unapproachable East 
2003/06	Ghostwalk 
2003/06	Dungeon Master's Guide v.3.5 
2003/07	Monster Manual v.3.5
2003/07	Player's Handbook v.3.5 
2003/08	Dragonlance Campaign Setting
2003/09	Miniatures Handbook
2003/10	Book of Exalted Deeds
2003/10	Underdark
2003/11	Draconomicon: The Book of Dragons
2003/12	Complete Warrior
2004/01	Deluxe Character Sheets
2004/01	Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen
2004/02	Unearthed Arcana
2004/03	Player's Guide to Faerûn
2004/04	Expanded Psionics Handbook
2004/04	Map Folio I
2004/05	Complete Divine
2004/06	Eberron Campaign Setting
2004/07	Planar Handbook
2004/07	Serpent Kingdoms
2004/07	Shadows of the Last War
2004/08	Map Folio II
2004/08	Races of Stone
2004/09	Dungeons & Dragons Basic Game
2004/09	Frostburn: Mastering the Perils of Ice and Snow
2004/09	Monster Manual III
2004/09	Whispers of the Vampire's Blade
2004/10	Libris Mortis: The Book of Undead
2004/10	Player's Handbook (Special Edition)
2004/10	Shining South
2004/11	Complete Arcane
2004/11	Map Folio 3-D
2004/11	Sharn: City of Towers
2004/12	Races of Destiny
2005/01	Complete Adventurer
2005/01	Grasp of the Emerald Claw
2005/02	Lost Empires of Faerûn
2005/02	Races of the Wild
2005/03	Sandstorm: Mastering the Perils of Fire and Sand
2005/04	Lords of Madness: The Book of Aberrations
2005/04	Races of Eberron
2005/05	Champions of Ruin
2005/05	Heroes of Battle
2005/06	City of Splendors: Waterdeep
2005/06	Dungeon Master's Guide II
2005/07	Eberron Deluxe Dungeon Master's Screen
2005/07	Five Nations
2005/07	Weapons of Legacy
2005/08	Deluxe Eberron Character Sheets
2005/08	Explorer's Handbook
2005/08	Stormwrack: Mastering the Perils of Wind and Wave
2005/09	Fantastic Locations: Fane of the Drow
2005/09	Magic of Incarnum
2005/09	Sons of Gruumsh
2005/10	Dungeon Master's Guide (Special Edition)
2005/10	Heroes of Horror
2005/10	Magic of Eberron
2005/11	Champions of Valor
2005/11	Fantastic Locations: Hellspike Prison
2005/12	Spell Compendium
2006/01	Player's Guide to Eberron
2006/01	Races of the Dragon
2006/02	Red Hand of Doom
2006/03	Power of Faerûn
2006/03	Tome of Magic
2006/04	Complete Psionic
2006/04	Fantastic Locations: Fields of Ruin
2006/04	Voyage of the Golden Dragon
2006/05	Player's Handbook II
2006/06	Dungeons & Dragons Player's Kit
2006/06	Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss
2006/06	Mysteries of the Moonsea
2006/07	Fantastic Locations: Dragonsdown Grotto
2006/07	Monster Manual IV
2006/07	Secrets of Xen'drik
2006/08	Dungeon Tiles
2006/08	Dragons of Faerûn
2006/08	Tome of Battle: The Book of Nine Swords
2006/09	D&D Basic Game (revised)
2006/09	Dragon Magic
2006/09	Faiths of Eberron
2006/09	Twilight Tomb
2006/10	Complete Mage
2006/10	Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
2006/10	Monster Manual (Special Edition)
2006/11	Cityscape: An Essential Guide to Urban Adventuring
2006/11	Dragonmarked
2006/11	Scourge of the Howling Horde
2006/11	Arcane Corridors: Dungeon Tiles
2006/12	Dungeons & Dragons: The Complete Animated Series
2006/12	Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift
2006/12	Fiendish Codex II: Tyrants of the Nine Hells
2006/12	Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde
2007/01	Complete Scoundrel
2007/02	Barrow of the Forgotten King
2007/02	Dungeonscape
2007/02	Secrets of Sarlona
2007/02	Hidden Crypts: Dungeon Tiles
2007/03	Magic Item Compendium
2007/03	Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave
2007/04	City of Peril
2007/04	Expedition to the Demonweb Pits
2007/04	Eyes of the Lich Queen
2007/05	Complete Champion
2007/05	Drow of the Underdark
2007/05	Ruins of the Wild: Dungeon Tiles
2007/06	Expedition to Undermountain
2007/06	Forge of War
2007/06	Sinister Spire
2007/07	Monster Manual V
2007/07	Shadowdale: The Scouring of the Land
2007/08	Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk
2007/09	Exemplars of Evil: Deadly Foes to Vex Your Heroes
2007/09	Fortress of the Yuan-Ti
2007/09	Grand History of the Realms
2007/09	Lost Caverns of the Underdark: Dungeon Tiles
2007/10	Dragons of Eberron
2007/10	Rules Compendium
2007/10	Dungeon Survival Guide
2007/11	Anauroch: The Empire of the Shade
2007/12	Dire Tombs: Dungeon Tiles
2007/12	Elder Evils
2008/02	City of Stormreach
2008/03	An Adventurer's Guide to Eberron
2008/03	Fane of the Forgotten Gods: Dungeon Tiles[/sblock]


----------

